# 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium Instructors Short Bios



## Dan Anderson (Sep 21, 2002)

It's been requested so I might as well start.

I have been training in Modern Arnis since 1980 and was promoted to 6th Degree Black Belt in June 1992.  I am also a 7th Degree Black Belt in American Freeestyle karate and have been in the martial arts since 1966.  I was given the title of Senior Master By Prof. Presas in 1995.  I founded my own curriculum of Modern Arnis which I call _Modern Arnis 80._ 

The concept of _Modern Arnis 80_ is two fold: 1) the 80 signifies the year I began training under Prof. Presas and 2) if you turn the 8 on it's side you get the symbol for infinity.  Prof. Presas would show a great variety of counter moves for any given attack, creating the apparancy of an infinite number of variations.  When pressed, he moved with directness and efficiency.  Hence the 8 - 0 means _from the possibility of anything to the simplicity of the moment._ 

_Modern Arnis 80 _ stresses two key abilitites: the Flow and the ability to counter the counter.  These two aspects are what Prof. Presas continually stressed to me as the most important aspects of Modern Arnis.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## DoctorB (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *It's been requested so I might as well start.
> 
> ...



Thaanks for the info, Dan.  It would be great if all of the other potential instructors would add their bio's as well.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## BRAM (Sep 23, 2002)

Unlike some of the other listed instructors..I'm not famous nor do I have high rank..
I do like the translation to Blade...
and I believe in the FLOW...
I design knives for Spyderco and others..
I'm Spyderco's Director of Martial Blade craft..
I do teach overseas out of the USA...
I run the Commandments of Steel in Israel..
I have a Third Degree from Prof Presas. ..a Fifth Degree from Datu Shishir ..a third in Shori GujoRyu...
and other Dan rank....
I've been a seminar junkie for a lot of years..
I do teach LEO, Military and Agencies the use of Steel..
I founded CSSD/SC Combat Arnis to express Modern Arnis while Professor was alive...with his agreement...

I look forward to being with the other guest instructors @ the symposium...
Ok enough "I" stuff...I guess you get the idea....

Bram


----------



## DoctorB (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> 
> *Unlike some of the other listed instructors..I'm not famous nor do I have high rank..
> I do like the translation to Blade...
> ...



Thanks for the intro, Bram.  I would like to add just one other bit of information.  Bram, designed the Gunting Knife, that is being made and marketed by Spyderco.  A number of us have seen and/or worked with  Bram and he is a skilled Modern Arnis Instructor.  His orientation is Knife to Stick to Empty Hand - just a bit different from wjat most people would do and have done from a curriculum perspective.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 1, 2002)

*Datu Timothy J. Hartman*

Mr. Hartman has been a personal student of Grand Master Remy Presas for over 15 years. He has been featured in Black Belt, Fighter Magazine (Sweden) and Filipino Martial Arts Magazine. In addition to teaching in the United States Mr. Hartman has also taught in Canada, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, and England. Since Grand Master Presas retirement Mr. Hartman has formed the World Modern Arnis Alliance to help preserve the foundations of the art and share it with the next generation of students. The following are some of Mr. Hartmans accomplishments.

*Modern Arnis*
Grand Master Remy A. Presas
Founder - World Modern Arnis Alliance 
Former Senior Board Member for the International Modern Arnis Federation 
Lakan Anim 6th Degree Black Belt, the Grandmasters highest tested Black belt 
Senior Master Instructor 
Certified Instructor for over 15 years 
Awarded the Title of Datu (Chieftain or Leader) 
Founder of Mano Y Daga Knife Fighting System 
Founder of the North American Stick Fighting League 
Founder and President of the Canadian-American Chapter for the International Modern Arnis Federation 


*W.S.I. Director Tim Murray*
Defensive Tactics Instructor for edged weapons 
Certified in the Positive Response US & British hand to hand combat course 

*Other Influences* 
Grand Master Dr. Maung Gyi -Bando 
Grand Master Ted Buot  - Balintawak 
Grand Master Wally Jay - Small Circle Ju Jitsu 
Senior Master Huk Planas - 9th Degree Parkers Kenpo 

*Awards*
North American Black Belt Hall Of Fame 
"Arnis Master of the Year 2001"

World Head of Family Sokeship Council
"Modern Arnis Man of the Year"


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 5, 2002)

For some reason no one seems to be saying much on the topic. The following are the ranks and titles (related to rank) awarded to these people by *Remy* ( to my best knowledge). 

PG Tom Bolden...........* Rank: 3rd Black?     Title: NA*
Guro Bram Frank......* Rank: 3rd Black       Title: NA*
PG Dan Anderson.....* Rank: 6th Black       Title: Sr Master*
Datu Tim Hartman.... * Rank: 6th Black              Title: Datu*
Datu Shishir..............* Rank: 6th Black              Title: Datu*
Datu Kelly Worden....* Rank: ???????                Title: Datu*
Guro David Ng...........* Rank: 2nd Black               Title: NA*
Guro Dan McConnell....* Rank: 3rd Black                Title: NA*
Datu Dieter Knuttel.....* Rank:5th or 6th Black     Title: Datu*
PG Demtrio Presas......* Rank: ?????????               Title: NA*
Sifu Peter Vargas........* Rank: ?????????               Title: NA*
Guro Dawud Muhammad * Rank: Black or 1st Black   Title: NA*
Guro Bruce Chiu..........* Rank: 3rd Black                Title: NA*

Maybe some more of us can help fill in the blanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2002)

Wow...4 outta 6 Datus...any talks with the other 2?

I thought Kelly was a 6th?


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *For some reason no one seems to be saying much on the topic. The following are the ranks and titles (related to rank) awarded to these people by Remy ( to my best knowledge).
> 
> ...



Tim,

The fact that there is not much discussion is just fine regarding this topic at this time.  In addition what significance does rank have in this matter?  Rank is an organizational, not a Symposium matter.  

Given all of the various versions of the IMAF organizations or subsets, therein, that have been developed under Remy, over the years, the issue of rank pales in comparison to the issue of talent and skill within the art.  As I was reading some of the past posts over numerous threads on both this and the WMAC forum, numerous people were taking Jeff Delaney to task for claiming the title of GM as well as for using the statement "Successor to GM Remy Presas".  

If my memory serves me correctly, Jeff holds a mere 5th degree blackbelt under the late Modern Arnis Founder, Remy Presas - if that is in fact the case, then it would seem to me that rank is meaningless in the context of a Modern Arnis Symposium.  The most important thing to be discussed and demonstrated at the Symposium is what level of Modern Arnis skill does one possess!  

My proposal from day one with regard to the Symposium was to bring people together to find out who can really do this art well.  After all, one of the things that was repeatly mentioned during the disscussion following your Spring Camp in May 2002, was the apparent lack of basic skills which seems to exist among a number of current Modern Arnis practictioners.  I did not raise that issue, but since a number of discussion participants did, it seems to me that it is a matter of great concern in some segments of the Modern Arnis Communiy.  

It was clearly stated that some people had been promoted to significant rank levels yet they lacked the fundemental skills of the art such as, movement/ footwork, bodyshifting, checking and an understanding beyond the basic  empty hand to stick translations.

From what I have read that was posted, very few people consider Jeffery Delaney to be very highly skilled!  In fact, while his name was not specificly mentioned at your camp discussion, it would seem to me that he was one of the people that others had in mind.  Am I correct in my reading of the posts and the general  consensus of opinion in this regard? 

You also must consider that you negelcted to mention Guro Douglas Pierre in your post - his ranking is higher than yours, he was awared datu status and his credentials have been witnessed by the Presas Family - Demetrio, Mary Ann and Remy, Jr., earlier this year in NYC.

My suggestion is that we let the people post their own credentials as they choose.  This thread can always be revived as needed and wwhen appropriate.  Given that the Symposium is still 10 months away, there is very little reason to rush forward with credentials.  It would seem to me to much more appropriate to begin organzining and encouraging people to attend the event.
Since the Symposium fee schedule has now been posted with a definate "early bird" cost incentive, my emphasis will be on getting people registered as early as possible, because at minumim, there is a $150 discount available during the Janurary - February sign up period, that begins to shrink with each new two month registration period.

I have already been contacted by some people from England, Germany, Isreal and Canada concerning discounted group rates; what have you and Modern Arnis other instructors done to promote this event, particularly if you intend to be a presenter and possibly offer items for sale at the Symposium?  

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *
> Since the Symposium fee schedule has now been posted with a definate "early bird" cost incentive, my emphasis will be on getting people registered as early as possible, because at minumim, there is a $150 discount available during the Janurary - February sign up period, that begins to shrink with each new two month registration period.*



All right everyone, it's time to put your money where your mouth is! Many people ask for an event like this and know it is here. Take advantage of the early rates while you can.

 :asian:


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thanks Tim, for your input.  We need to get a good base of attendees started.  I already have requests for more information coming in privately and interestingly enough, none are from the people in the United States.

There will only be one first time for this event. everyone else who wants to do somethinng of this nature will be the 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc.

Given that we have some datus, senior master instructors and instructors, the mix is good and can't be made too much better.  Most of the long time Modern Arnis instructors will know or know of, some of the proposed presenters, so there shouldn't be a problem with understanding that the instructor pool is loaded with good talent.

Getting the people on board is the key to the ultimate success of the event and the event goes forward as long as I have 4 instructors to present their versions of the art.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi folks,

"Getting the people on board is the key to the ultimate success of the event and the event goes forward as long as I have 4 instructors to present their versions of the art."  Dr. Barber

Let it be known that I *AM* committed to the Symposium, even if it means that Dr. Barber and I end up training with each other...alone.

Folks, this is going to be a great opportunity to see and experience the various branches of Modern Arnis.  We all learned from the same teacher, the founder of Modern Arnis, but with the different backgrounds and personalities involved, the branches vary from the same root.  

Personally I could give a hoot as to who is ranked what and who comes the closest to what Prof. Presas taught during when.  He had _his_ sources and influences up to the day he died.  That we have other influences and sources shows we are walking the same path.

Take advantage of the price structuring and take advantage of the Symposium.  I predict you will truly be missing out if you don't. 

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Hi folks,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support, Dan.  This event really is about learning from those who learned from the late Professor Presas.  We all know that Modern Arnis  was predicated on the concept of being "the art within your art".  People came into Modern Arnis from karate, kung fu, kenpo, tkd, and kajukenbo among other arts.  These arts provided a different way to see and feel within Modern Arnis.  

There were initially very few people who began their martial arts training in Modern Arnis.  With just a few exceptions in the 1980's, most  of the people who began their Modern Arnis training as their first and in some cases, their only art, really began in the 1990's.  This means that you have put it best when you state that there are many different branches off of the main tap root (Professor); this will be the very first time that a significant number of these people will be teaching on the same program at the same venue.

While there will never be a single best way to stop the bickering about what is or is not the best way to do Modern Arnis in the image of the late founder and GM, the Symposium does offer us an opportunity to see how some people have taken Professor's advice to "Make it for yourself."  

It is time to get things moving toward an event that will allow us all to see and practice with some people that we have not had the chance to work with before, because so many people  followed Professor so diligently until his illness, then passing.  Many people overlooked or did not have the opportunity to see some of the things that his, then current, as well as his former students were doing on their own.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 7, 2002)

DoctorB
You have stated that Sifu/Guro Doug Pierre(as is his listing on his own web site) is a datu.



> You also must consider that you negelcted to mention Guro Douglas Pierre in your post - his ranking is higher than yours, he was awared Datu status and his credentials have been witnessed by the Presas Family - Demetrio, Mary Ann and Remy, Jr., earlier this year in NYC.



Is he a Datu under Professor Remy Presas or MARPPIO? To the best of my knowledge there were only 6 Modern Arnis Datus given by Professor Remy Presas. Could you please clarify this statement. He does not list himself as a Datu so it seems a bit confusing.


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *DoctorB
> You have stated that Sifu/Guro Doug Pierre(as is his listing on his own web site) is a datu.
> ...




Very good question, my friend and the correct answer is yes and no.  Guro Doug was named as a Datu by Professor, when he visited Victoria, to see his good friend, before Professor passed on.  Therefore the correct answer is "yes" he is a Datu.  The equally correct answer is "no" because Guro Doug, believes that the award, though well intentioned, is not to be taken seriously because Professor was in his last days, medicated and in a Hospice facility, therefore he chooses not to list himself as a Datu in the Modern Arnis System; however does that mean that he is not a Datu?  A very difficult question to answer isn't it?  Perhaps it all depends upon one's perspective and sense of propriety.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DJAVULS OGA (Oct 7, 2002)

That explains about the title. What about the rank? I thought thank the highest ranks held by Americans are 6th degree black belts?


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJAVULS OGA _
> 
> *That explains about the title. What about the rank? I thought thank the highest ranks held by Americans are 6th degree black belts? *



That is the genrally accepted opinion... however it is not true,
but who holds exactly what rank and at what level, I will leave 
it to those people to announce, particularly if they are going to be presenters at the Symposium. 

Funny thing about how rank and title comments always draws comments, but no one wants to discuss the fact that I mentioned that several people were concerned about the lack of knowledge with regard to basic foundation skills of some recent Modern Arnis students. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *That is the genrally accepted opinion... however it is not true,
> but who holds exactly what rank and at what level, I will leave
> ...



DoctorB et al,

It is great that you wish to take this come out check everyone one out approach. I think everyone should be there to see what everyone else has that day. Also, with everyone in the same room people can talk to each other.

As, for the Rank issue, it is nice to know what people have and or claim, it is normal for us social type humans to be curious about the other people and or the politics of the people involved.
Personally, I would like to see all the ranks published here as with title. Why???, So, I can know, I am a curious cat that likes to know things. Also, it would be good for lack of confusion in addressing people or when referencing them, one would not wish to inadvertently insult them.

As for the Lack of knowledge in Students, well that can be addressed if 'everyone' shows up with Rank. What would be a good cut off level - 4th Degree? 3rd Degree? Master Title? or Senior Master? or that of Datu? Or all of the above? or even lower to get those that have knowledge but no  rank. Maybe even to Lakan or Lakan Isa, this way all people of Black Belt Rank can show their stuff? Well, first I doubt that everyone even of the higher ranks will show up, e.g. No confirmation from any of the MOTTS (Including the Schea group and Delaney group). The last option of lower it to all people of Black Belt would not be good for their would not be enough time? Also, it would take away one of the major interests you yourself have pointed out before, the diversity of people on the list and their different approaches. I mean to judge everyone the same would not we have to compare Apples to Apples and I mean Baja Apples to Baja Apples not Granny Smith Apples.

So, it would be nice to get everyone there, it would be nice for all groups to have their highest ranking people there, it would be great that all egos were checked at the door. Yet, I believe that some will show others will not and mode will get along and the event.

As to attending, I have said I would be there. Matter of fact I even offered to help teach if requested, which it was not. Does that mean that I will not go now, NO WAY. I will be there, to see what everyone has to offer and to meet those I have not met in person before.

So in closing to address rank(s) or title(s) where people either have a certificate or witnesses, thus can be easily discussed and documented here on this written forum. As to the discussion on lack of knowledge in students, that cannot be easily addressed here. The students of one cannot see what the other has to offer here on this forum. Not all parties are represented here. The discussion could easily be turned into a name calling event that the Moderators of this site, that give great freedom, do try to avoid.


Continue to promote the event, those that will be there will be there, those that have too much to lose if they are shown up will not be there, or those that care not what others are doing will not be there.

*I WILL BE THERE,* NO matter who out ranks me or has less rank than me or has more experience or less experience than me.

Rich

:asian:


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info on Doug Pierre. I commend his way of thinking. Not many would have taken that approach, just the title.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 7, 2002)

My intent when I suggested this thread was not what it has declined into....
I was hoping that the instructors for the event would simply post some information about themeslves, maily for the benefit of those of us who don't know all of them.  It doesn't need to be a contest about rank, or anything else.  Bram Frank, for example, posted a very humble outline of what he has done for the art.  
It is safe to say at this point that I, and I think many others, dont care what this or that person's rank is.  Everyone will show up and see what everyone else has, great.  However, as a potential consumer, I don't think it is unreasonable to ask for exactly what I asked for, short bios of the instructor listing whatever they think is noteworthy.
Chad


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *DoctorB et al,
> 
> ...



Hi Rich,

Thanks for your comments about attending the Symposium.
This really is an attempt to give people an opportunity to see the variety that does exist within Modern Arnis.  I have a very strong interest in seeing how and what other people are doing within the art.  Given the long time that Professor was teaching the art in the USA, Canada and Europe and all of the different people/ styles that can be represented, I find it very difficult not to be a part of this Symposium.

The lack of knowledge of basics was a discussion theme at Tim's Spring Camp and it has to be taken seriously, given the number of people who participated in the discussion.  I am sure that it will be taken up at the Symposium.

On the matter of rank, let's just say that I am not impressed by Modern Arnis rankings, in spite of having a Lakan Tatlo grade, myself.  I did not make rank a criteria, when I asked people to volenteer to be instructors at the Symposium.  My rationale was then and still is, that rank does not always denote skill and ability within the art.  Numerous people within the rankings under Professor are under graded and several, one in particular that I have in mind, are grossly over-graded.  

If people put too much emphasis on rank, they will be very surprised when they actaully see and work with some of the proposed presenters.  Personally, I would have prefered to see this entire thread confined to just the participants posting or someone posting their credentials - ranks, titles, years of experience in the arts and the years that they studied with Professor.  No comments by anyone else would have been necessary.

In the end, all of the rank/ title listings are really just eye-candy for the cyber-world crowd, the reality is that meaningful rank is tied to one's ability and skill level on the training floor and the street.  Most of us, while we have our beliefs, preferences and favorites, will usually acknowledge when someone else is among the best, very good, good, not so good or poor at what they are doing.  

In the final analysis, everyone will leave the Symposium with whatever paper rank they arrived with, however in the interim, we will see them on the floor and we will have an opportunity to train with them.  Each of us will form our own opinions about their talents, skills, knowledge and presentations.  We will assign the presenters a grading based on what we experienced, regardless of their posted rank.  That is one critical function of the Symposium.  The other functions are the face to face meetings and discussions.   Plus the opportunity to see just how similar or dissimilar our ideas are with regard to forms, and techniques.  Each of us will ultimately decide for ourselves if the rank listed is reasonable, inflated or too low!

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *Thanks for the info on Doug Pierre. I commend his way of thinking. Not many would have taken that approach, just the title. *



You are quite welcome, Bloodwood.  There's not much more that needs to be said.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *My rationale was then and still is, that rank does not always denote skill and ability within the art.
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D. *



Except for me, of course, as I am not only highly ranked, literate,  wonderfully skilled but have a great sense of humor as well.  Okay gents, back to bios please.

 
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *My intent when I suggested this thread was not what it has declined into....
> I was hoping that the instructors for the event would simply post some information about themeslves, maily for the benefit of those of us who don't know all of them.  It doesn't need to be a contest about rank, or anything else.  Bram Frank, for example, posted a very humble outline of what he has done for the art.
> ...



Hello Chad,

Your request for short bio's is not unreasonable.  It was on my to do list, however the first things are to get done were the training facilities, the housing, a possible banquet hall and pricing, plus insurance.  It would be helpful, if someone had asked the potential presenters for that information, directly, rather than having a speculative set of credential put forward.  If someone felt that I was not moving fast enough, some help would always be appricated, particularly when it is coordinated with me.   Given tha fact that I have a full-time job, each thing has to be done in a particular order based on what my schedule dictates.

The thread has not declined in my opinion it simply did not have to become a discussion thread.  If the presenters or a friend would have simply provided the information for our edification and we all kept our comments to ourselves, that would have been sufficent in my opinion.  Perhaps the way the thread was moved by Mr. Hartman, wasn't the best, however, I would not attribute any ill will to his post.

The problem is tied once again to the legacy that was left by Professor.  He was not a master organizational leader and the IMAF did not have a strong structural format.  Without that, the rankings and array of titles that he issued are in some cases quite suspect.  

Again we must remember that it was Professor who gave out the titles and rank, without a formal organzational structure, thus it is difficult to know exactly what he meant these things to mean and what prominance to attach to them.  Of course the people holding the titles and rank might very well see the matter in an entirely different light.

I fully understand Tim's position with regard to having earned the highest rank - Lakan Anim - via testing in a public venue - that is a laudable achievement.  On the other hand, there are people who have been awarded very high rank in Modern Arnis by Professor, whose skill and knowledge levels in Modern Arnis are very questionable, at best.  Yet the ranking title and number are equal to or just below what Tim tested to attain.  

Therefore, I am not placing any credence in the ranks as an indicator of whether or not someone should be accepted as a Symposium Presenter.  Those who indicated that they wish to present were accepted and I have posted their names several times on this forum.  In the end, each person will have to decide for themselves if they want to attend the Symposium, based on who is presenting and the fact that this will be the FIRST time that some of Professor's leading students - at some point in time - over a 30 year period will be working together at the same event.

Regardless of rank, title and other credentials presented or not presented, I know most of the people who have indicated an interest in presenting at the Symposium.  It will be difficult to find a more representative group of people that can cover the range of years that Professor taught Modern Arnis.  Yes, we could add a few others to the list, but there is no reason to believe that those already in place are incapable of presenting the range and variety of the art of Modern Arnis.  It will not get a whole lot better than it already is right now.   It would be nice if the MoTTs including Delaney would join the group of presenters, but we will go forward whether or not they join in the Symposium.

The fact that some people, particularly those who came into the art after 1990, might not recognize all of the names, should not be a deterrent to attendence.  Right now, with just the names listed, there is coverage from Professor's days in RP (1960's) through his USA, Canadian and European teaching career 1974 - 2000.  

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Except for me, of course, as I am not only highly ranked, literate,  wonderfully skilled but have a great sense of humor as well.  Okay gents, back to bios please.
> 
> ...



Does this mean what you think it means, which is, of course what you meant it to mean, before I was asked not to take this seriously, which I have, in spite of knowing that I shouldn't, I did, I think..., I did..., but then who knows what evil lurks... ?

Yes, Dan, you are correct and the exception.... I think!?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *Perhaps the way the thread was moved by Mr. Hartman, wasn't the best, however, I would not attribute any ill will to his post.*



For the record, when it came to my bio I just copied and pasted for my web site. I figure if was good enough for my site it would be good enough for MT. This was not an atempt to shift this thread or say that one person is better than the next.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *This was not an atempt to shift this thread or say that one person is better than the next. *



Methinks it was an inadvertant misinterpretation that this was a thread shift.

DrB,
I truly meant what I said...which is how I said what I said but rather posted instead of saying it because no one was around to hear me...oh, to heck with it.  Now *I'm* shifting the thread.

Back to bios, gents.

Yours,
Dan
:asian:


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *For the record, when it came to my bio I just copied and pasted for my web site. I figure if was good enough for my site it would be good enough for MT. This was not an atempt to shift this thread or say that one person is better than the next. *




I can agree with you, Tim.  As I say earlier, I did not believe that there was any ill-will intended.  Perhaps the data as reported was and is as close to being acurate as is possible - let's assume for the moment that what you reported for the others who had not posted is accurate in terms of rank and titles, that does not change anything because it is the skill aspect of their presentation that we want to witness at the Symposium.

Everyone needs to remember that one part of the Symposium idea came about because of the very huge question regarding succession in the area of Modern Arnis.  Another aspect of the Symposium is directed toward giving people an opportunity to meet and talk face to face.  Not only can ideas be discussed, they can be demomstrated - you can't do the latter over a computer keyboard.

A third point to be considered is that Professor had a very long teaching career here in the Western world after a significant tenure in the Philippines.  He taught a great number of people.  Some stayed with him for long periods of time - 10, 15 and 20 years.  A few stayed for nearly 30 and lots more attended seminars and camps for 3, 4, 5, years and left when they got their Lakan/Dayang rankings.  Therefore it is quite likely that there are a significant number of "older" students that the "newer" students have NEVER met much less have heard about.  Some of those people are on the perspective teaching list.

There is a lot of talk about "tapi-tapi", "cuentada", "de cadena", "flow'" and "art within your art", but what does that all really mean?  How similar or dissimilar is all of that stuff?  How are we going to find out the answers to those questions without having a Symposium?

Some of us are quite aware of the range and diversity of the art and some of us are locked into what Professor did during that time period that we were attemding camps and seminars with him.  Some of us equate Modern Arnis with Professor Presas - it is not possible to have one without the other.  Others of us see Modern Arnis see as a vehicle and Professor Presas as the driving instructor; once we learned how to drive, we wanted and needed to take side trips to other places.  Professor opened some door, but we had to do the work that it took to understand how Modern Arnis could be used. 

So no matter want line of logic or reasoning you want to take, the reality that is unchangable still faces us all - Professor Presas, is gone, the art that he created and nurtured is here within us and if this art is to grow and survive as a living legacy, then we need to get our collective selves working toward understanding one another more and bickering less.  One way to get started toward the former goal is to attend the Symposium.

There will be nay-sayers, there awill be people who want to de-ride this concept, because it is not something that professor would have encouraged.  He did not want his leading instructors and hosts talking to one another, he avoided resolving conflicts between his leading instructors, because it was easier to tell people, "Do not worry, it is nothing..., you are....".   Some of you know exactly what i am refering to and you can fill in the words, based on your own experience with Professor.

The Symposium will give us the opportunity to talk, train, observe and answer some questions for others as well as ourselves.  The Symposium is going to give us an opportunity see what some others have done with and within the art of Modern Arnis.  No matter what else we do, there is no way we are ever going to have Professor again, so the choices are fairly limited:

     1. Move forward and make the art for ourselves
     2. Try to find a subsitute for Professor within Modern Arnis
     3. Look backwards and try to keep the art as we found it
     4. Bicker and fight one another claiming Professor told you
         this, that or the other, while denying the same to others

Each of us has to make a choice.  Life circumstances will not allow us to stand still, hide and pretend that nothing has changed.  It really is your call as individuals to make, but the Symposium goes on regardless, because Dan Anderson, Rich Parsons, Richard Curren, Bram Frank and I have promised to be there, even if we only have one another to train and hang out with on July 11, 12 and 13, 2003.  besides with a group that small, I know exactly where to go for the VERY BEST roast beef on kimmelwick, with draft beer in Buffalo.  Too bad the rookies only know about Buffalo Wings - dime a dozen and get them anywhere!  

So onward and upward people... come to Buffalo or stay home on the weekend of July 11 - 13, I will be at ECC City Campus, hosting the Symposium, hope to see you there.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 9, 2002)

Dr. B.;
  Understand that I am not blaming anyone; I just feel that for whatever reason the thread has wandered off-topic (not that the discussion is bad, just not what I was seeking...)
   Also my intent was not to put the posting of the bios on you; at least half the proposed instructors post here from time to time, or have direct students who do.  
   The rank issue is not important to me, though it is to some.  I am more interested in everyone's involvement with the art, who was around when, etc.
   And thanks for making the effort to host this thing; I can only imagine the headaches you will have on the way!

Chad


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *Dr. B.;
> Understand that I am not blaming anyone; I just feel that for whatever reason the thread has wandered off-topic (not that the discussion is bad, just not what I was seeking...)
> ...



Thanks for you post, Chad.  I agree that with the exception of three posts, the question(s) that you wanted answeredd have not been addressed.  Perhaps, we can get that corrected, with some help from our friends.

Let's ask the question a different way, per your suggestion above:

We would like to have each prospective instructor for the 2003 Symposium, provide us with a short bio explaining their involement within the art of Modern Arnis and any other martial arts training that they have attained.  

We would also like the information to bee posted by the instructor if possible or through a student/ friend, if the instructor is not a member of MartialTalk.com.  

It should not be difficult to get the requested information.  I know that several people on this forum have contact with Shishir Innocalla;  Datu Kelly Worden, posts here from time to time as does David Ng and Dan McConnell.  It should not be difficult to contact the Presas', Demetrio, Remy, Jr., and Mary Ann,
perhaps one e-mail to any of them could result in the information.
We already have information from Dan Anderson, Bram Frank and Tim Hartman, so we can accomplish the goal with some help.
The bottom line on the credential is that they *are not debatable*!  We will accept the information as given! 

As for the headaches, yeah, I have them from time to time, but that goes with trying to organize this Symposium.  I am actually looking forward to the event, in spite of the ocassional problems and ego conflicts.  I believe that we have some very serious and dedicated Modern Arnis people on this forum.  There are some very real and legitimate differences of opinion, however, most of those differencs are resolveable, if we can come together and talk face to face.  Once people see the techniques and drills, they will very quickly understand that the differences are not as great as some people have imagined.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *Once people see the techniques and drills, they will very quickly understand that the differences are not as great as some people have imagined.
> 
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D. *



Too true.  That statement I think we can take to the bank.

Dan


----------



## dng1032 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hello folks just posting a short bio...
FYI, I am still planning to attend the symposium at this point in time. But I have recently started a new day job as a Fraud Investigator for Alltel Communications...I don't know if I'll have the Vacation time to take off yet...I'll keep you posted...with running the school and working as a Police Officer, and with this new job as a Fraud Investigator, I am pretty busy. 

I have been training in Modern Arnis for close to 13 years.  I started under Master Rick Ward in North Carolina in his Modern Arnis Program and his Sil-Lum Kung-fu Program.  He introduced me to the Professor in Charlotte, NC at Irwin Carmichael's in 1990.  I am a Filipino born in the US.  My parents moved to the US in 1962.  My wife is from GS City, Mindinao Philippines.  

I hold the rank of 4th dan Black Belt in Modern Arnis under the Professor.   I hold the rank of 3rd Degree Black Belt in Sil-Lum Kung-fu under Master Rick Ward and I am a certified Tai Chi Instructor. 

I have a BA degree in Psychology w/ a minor in Sociology.
I also have a BA degree in Sociology w/ a minor in German. 

I was inducted into the Filipino Martial Arts Hall of Fame in 1996 run by G.M. Gaudiosa Ruby, Comjuka Kali, El Paso, TX. 

I have been a Police Officer for the Past 7 Years about 3 years fulltime on the line and the last 4 years part-time Investigator.

I have run my martial arts school for over 10 years in Raleigh, NC.

I currently am a member of the Board of Dir. of IMAF INC. , (Schea).  And a member of International Kung-fu Arnis Association under Master Rick Ward. 

I have a very open mind to all martial art styles especially Filipino Martial Arts.  

Hope this gives some folks some idea of who I am...

Thanks,
David Ng

Hope to make it in July 2003


----------



## Dieter (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi,

I was long time hesitant if I shall post such a long biography, but I decided to do so to show my long time involvement in the FMA and Modern Arnis.

Sorry if it is too long.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis



The Filipino Martial Arts and Modern Arnis biography of 
Datu Dieter Knüttel, Germany


I have outlined the mayor events that are FMA related in this biography. There are many things, that cannot be put in bullet Form.
In the last 20 years more that 35 mayor articles and technical series of Modern Arnis were published in the German martial arts magazines. Many more small articles. I appeared several times on the German TV and in German radio and 4 times on the cover of one of the large German martial arts magazines.  
Since 20 years I teach about 20 Modern Arnis weekend-seminars and 3 ? 4 Black belt seminars a year. I teach in 2 Modern Arnis clubs twice a week in regular classes, in one club since 1981!
About 3000 students went through different levels of our Modern Arnis program in the DAV, over the years, with about 1000 being a current member. I have examined more that 100 of my students to black belts in Modern Arnis. My students rank up to 5th Dan. I have many students, that are with me since almost 20 years, my long time student is Hans Karrer, 5th Dan Modern Arnis who is my Arnis student since 23 years.
I am sure I missed out some things, but I think you will get a good overview over my Modern Arnis and FMA activities during the last 24 years.

1960	born in Berlin, Germany
1978	passing the first black belt exam in Kung Fu
1978	beginning of the Arnis training with Jackson Cui Brocka (1980 Outstanding Filipino overseas ? sports), student of Ernesto Presas, participated at the first open Arnis seminars in Germany. 
1979	graduated from high school
1979	one year stay in Australia, appointed Shaolin Kung-Fu chief instructor for Australia by the International Kung Fu Association.
1980	taught the first Arnis seminar in Dubbo/NSW/Australia
1981	passed the exam of 1st Dan in Arnis under J. Cui Brocka as one of the first German to receive this degree
1981	started to teach regulary 20 to 30 Modern Arnis weekend seminars a year all over Germany until today
1982	passed the exam to 2nd Dan in Arnis under J. Cui Brocka
1983	3 month training in the Philippines to train with: Ernesto Presas, Roberto Presas, Roland Dantes, Chrestion Vasquez, Rene Tongson, Rodel Dagoog,  Tony Plotria,    
Freddie Alfaro, Felimon "Momoy" Canete, Dionisio Canete and others
1983	received 5th Dan Modern Arnis from Roland Dantes, Rodel Dagoog and Willie Annang 
1983	received 5th Dan Doce Pares from Felimon "Momoy" Canete
1983	received 4th Dan Modern Arnis from Ernesto Presas
1984	introduced Modern Arnis to Denmark. Taught Modern Arnis seminars there regulary twice a year for the next 8 years
1984	organized first 4 week seminar tour the  Ernesto Presas to Germany to teach Modern Arnis in Germany. Many more seminar tours of Ernesto Presas that I organized and initiated followed in the later years, leading also to seminars in Denmark, Sweden and 
Norway.  
1984	started to organize and teach seminars for Modern Arnis black belts only
1984	received 5th Dan Modern Arnis from Ernesto Presas
1984	received examiner´s license of Ernesto Presas up to 4th Dan
1984	founded the first german Arnis club in Essen: Essener KSC Manila e.V.
1985	founding member of the German Arnis Association (Deutscher Arnis Verband, DAV), that has the aim of spreading Modern Arnis in Germany and Europe. Elected Modern Arnis chief instructor for the DAV from 1985 since today The DAV is one of, if not even the largest FMA Association in Germany and Europe	
1985	introduced Modern Arnis to Sweden, Norway and Switzerland, teaching seminars there
1985	appeared with Ernesto Presas in an Arnis documentation in German TV 
1985	taught Modern Arnis on a seminar tour in Australia
1986	3 months trainings trip to the Philippines to train with: Ernesto Presas, Roberto Presas,
      Roland Dantes, Chrestion Vasquez, Rene Tongson
1986	Co-organized the First European-Philippine Training Camp with Ernesto Presas on Hundred Islands with participants from Germany, Denmark, Norway and Switzerland
1988	with Modern Arnis on the cover of the largest Martial arts magazine in Germany
1988	graduated from the german sports university with the Master of Arts (MA) degree in sports science: The thesis was about the "Introduction of the Filipino Martial Art Modern Arnis with the support of  a video production"
1988	released the first Modern Arnis instructional video in German and English.
1988 	demonstratef Modern Arnis during the 1st Budo-Gala in Germany (1000 spectators)
1989	released the 1st, 3 volume edition of a Modern Arnis instructional video series about the Modern Arnis grading syllabus in Germany in German and English
1989	with Modern Arnis on the cover of the largest Martial Arts magazine in Germany
1988	released the first Balisong-videos in Europe in German and English.
1989	Founded ABANICO Video Production to produce quality Martial Arts instructional videos in German and English. Produced from 1989 to 2002 more than 85 full length Martial Arts instructional videos, with 35 FMA related titles about Modern Arnis, JKD     and Kali, Doce Pares, Inayan Serrada, Kadena de Mano, Sinawali, Larga Mano, Rapid Arnis, Balisong, Kali Sikaran and self defence with authors and masters like Bob Breen/England, Percival Pableo and Danny Guba, Philippines, Suro Mike Inay/USA, Pat O´Malley and John Harvey/England, Jeff Espinous/France and Johan Skalberg/Sweden and myself 
1989	headed the 1st of from now on bi-annually Modern Arnis Summer-camps in Germany. 7 days of  Modern Arnis teaching (1989: 80 participants, 1991: 115, 1993: 85, 1995: 90, 1997: 90, 1999: 80, 2001: 100)	
1989	demonstrated Modern Arnis during the 2nd Budo-Gala in Germany (8000 spectators). Also performed the opening- and the end demonstration with my Modern Arnis group
1989	received, together with Chris Traish/Australia as the only 2 persons, the "Sultan Kudarat Award" by the IPMAF and Ernesto Presas "For his dedicated efforts and unselfish cooperation towards Arnis Unification in the Philippines and the World"
1990	with Modern Arnis on the cover of the largest Martial Arts magazine in Germany
1990 	organized a Dionisio Canete - Doce Pares seminar in Essen/Germany
1991	demonstrated Modern Arnis during the second major  Budo-Gala in Germany (13.000 spectators). Also performed the opening demonstration
1991	taught Modern Arnis to the Police in Spain
1991	appeared in the Spanish Martial Arts magazine
1991 	organized the first of 4 Suro Mike Inay - Serrada & Kadena de Mano seminar in Germany over the next 10 years
1992	gave Modern Arnis exhibitions with my Modern Arnis demo-team during Kick-Boxing events and Budo-Galas in different cities in Germany, with several  thousand spectators.
1992	released the first Arnis-based self-defence videos in Europe in German and English.
1992	gave Modern Arnis exhibitions with my Modern Arnis demo-team during Budo-Galas in Rotterdam/Netherlands, Gothenburg/Sweden and Tromsö/Norway
1992	appeared with Modern Arnis in a martial arts magazine in the Netherlands
1992	taught a Modern Arnis seminar in London/England
1992	taught Modern Arnis on a seminar tour in Australia, also appearing on Australian TV with Modern Arnis
1994	associated the DAV with Grandmaster Remy A. Presas 
1994	taught Modern Arnis on a seminar tour in the US in Whichita/Kansas,  Tacoma/Washington state and San Francisco/California.
1994 	organized a Grandmaster Remy Presas Modern Arnis seminar in Essen/Germany with 115 participants. 12 of my students passed the exam to 1st , 2nd and 3rd Dan Modern Arnis under the eyes of Grandmaster Remy Presas, Dr. Randi Shea and Al Garza (both Texas/USA). 
1994	received the confirmation of the 5th Dan Modern Arnis from Grandmaster Remy Presas
1995	released the 2nd, 5 volume edition of a Modern Arnis instructional video series about the Modern Arnis grading syllabus in Germany in German and English
1996 	organized a Grandmaster Remy Presas Modern Arnis seminar in Kassel with 70 participants: 17 of my students passed the exam to 1st , 2nd or 3rd Dan Modern Arnis under the eyes of Grandmaster Remy Presas. 
1996	received the 6th Dan Modern Arnis and the title DATU (of Modern Arnis)  from Grandmaster Remy Presas as the 4th person worldwide and the only person in Europe. Becoming the "Modern Arnis Representative for Europe"
1996	taught a Modern Arnis seminar in Paris/France and Salzburg/Austria
1998	taught Modern Arnis on a seminar Tour in the US in Hartford/Conneticut, Philadelphia/Pennsylvania and Houston/Texas
1999	taught Modern Arnis to a special forces group of the Austrian Army in Vienna
1999 	organized a Grandmaster Remy Presas Modern Arnis seminar in Essen with 135 participants. 28 of my students passed the exam to 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th Dan Modern Arnis under the eyes of Grandmaster Remy Presas, Datu David Hoffman and Jeff Delaney (both/USA). 
2000	demonstrated Modern Arnis with a large demo-team of the DAV during the Millennium-Budo-Gala in front of 12.000 spectators in Dortmund/Germany
2001	released the 3rd, 5 volume edition of a Modern Arnis instructional video series about the Modern Arnis grading syllabus in Germany in German and English
2001	visited Grandmaster Remy Presas during his last days in Victoria/Canada. He died one day after I left
2001	released the Modern Arnis Tapi-Tapi video in German and English, and as DVD in German.
2002	initiator, co-organizer and instructor of the 1st European Filipino Martial Arts Festival in Mönchengladbach/Germany. A seminar weekend, with 18 different FMA styles and 450 participants from more than 10 different countries. Acknowledged as the largest and most multi style FMA seminar worldwide up to now.  
2002	 organized Roland Dantes Modern Arnis seminars in Essen and Darmstadt/Germany. The seminar in Essen was for Modern Arnis brown- and black belts only and had 65
participants. 25 of my students passed the exam to 1st, 2nd  and 3rd, Dan Modern Arnis under the eyes of Senior Master Roland Dantes
2002	received the appointment as the commissioner for Germany from Arnis philippines (ARPI)


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> 
> *Hi,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very detailed set of information, Dieter.  It is good to see your diverse martial arts background.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 31, 2002)

Dieter;

  Didn't realize you were a Berliner.


(OK, bad humor from a  Kennedy statement.... I havent had my coffee yet.)

  

Actually thanks for the post; length is fine.
Chad


----------



## Dieter (Oct 31, 2002)

> Didn't realize you were a Berliner.



Hi Chad,

I am well aware of this Kennedy statement on the balcony of the city hall in Berlin. It is also in Germany a very famous sentence.

But actually this is more funny than you think. A "Berliner" in Germany is, besides a person from Berlin, a Doghnut without a hole in the middle but filled with jam.

Very tasty.

Just like a "hamburger" is a person from Hamburg. 

Anyway, I still havbe good memories of you from Professors Mount Holyoke sumercamp 1997 and my seminar in Philadelphia in 1998.

Hope to see you again in Buffaly


Cheers


Dieter


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 31, 2002)

Glad to provide some humor.
Once upon a time I actually had passable German, but lack of use takes a toll on language skills!


----------



## Dieter (Nov 13, 2002)

Jerome Barber wrote in another thread



> Thus far the people who have indicated that they are interested in participating as instructors are:
> Dan Anderson
> Bram Frank
> Dan McConnell
> ...



Well, I was very early indicating, that I would be willing to come from Germany to Buffalo, teaching at the symposium. 
My name used to be on the list too and I thought that I should be there.

Now I did not find my name included on the list any more.

Please let me know if my attendence there is not welcomed any more.


Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## DoctorB (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> 
> *Jerome Barber wrote in another thread
> 
> ...



Dieter,

I am sorry that I left you name off my list - I was doing the list from the top of my head just to make some people aware of the diversity of talent that might be appearing at the Symposium - the error is totally mine is not an indication of any intent or attempt to remove anyone from the list of instructors.  I will be asking for formal committments after the first of the year, but for now I am just noting that the listed people expressed an interest in teaching at the symposium.

Most certinly I would love to have you on the program, both because you are a datu in Modern Arnis and you also have trained with both Professor and Ernesto.  There are not many who can make that claim.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dieter (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi Jerome,

thanks for clearing that point. I am glad you only forgot to put me on the list and that there was no intent.
I will look forward for the Smposium.


Regards


Dieter


----------

